# HR10-250 Freezing Problem with 6.3a?



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Not sure if this problem is related to v6.3a because I've had that release for several weeks and this problem just started yesterday. The symptoms are unlike any hard drive issues I've ever had with any of my Tivo's, though ....

Freeze #1: Came home last night and found the Tivo video was all gray. Remote and front panel were unresponive. I've seen this gray screen before when the Tivo's tuner was still on the Showcase Download channel, but never had the Tivo frozen on it before. Pulled power to reset Tivo and all seemed OK.

Freeze #2: Later that evening I was cleaning up some unwanted recordings from the "To Do List" when the Tivo suddenly froze and again didn't respond to remote or front panel commands. The Tivo/DVR background animation video was also frozen. I waited about 20-minutes just to see if some background process was moving very slow. Pulled power to reset and again all seemed OK.

Freeze #3: Seemed to work fine most all of Christmas day. But after dinner turned on the TV and the Tivo video was frozen on whatever channel had been active, almost like it was stuck on "pause". Again the remote and front panel were unresponsive. Pulled power to reset and it's been working fine the rest of the evening.

Have any of you with v6.3a on your HR10-250 had "freeze" problems like this develop suddenly, well after your Tivo updated to v6.3a? I suppose it could be an unusual hard drive issue, but the symptoms are not typical because there has been no audio/video stuttering or sudden reboots. I'm hoping I get v6.3b soon to see if switching the drive's boot parition helps any.

Thanks for your ideas!

==================================================================

Update 12/27 .... 

Freeze #4: "Grey Screen" freeze again this morning. I wonder if my nightly "phone homes" trying to get 6.3b is causing some problems?

Freeze #5: A few hours after restarting this morning my HR10 again hung with a "gray screen". It was recording a Season Pass at the time from my local Seattle NBC station (SD feed, not HiDef), and hung about 48-minutes into the one hour show.

Freeze #6: At 10:07pm, finally caught it happen while watching my HR10 .... video/audio froze for a few seconds, then screen went gray and Tivo was totally unresponsive to any remote/front panel commands.


----------



## stroh (Oct 18, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> Have any of you with v6.3a on your HR10-250 had "freeze" problems like this develop suddenly, well after your Tivo updated to v6.3a? I suppose it could be an unusual hard drive issue, but the symptoms are not typical because there has been no audio/video stuttering or sudden reboots. I'm hoping I get v6.3b soon to see if switching the drive's boot parition helps any.
> 
> Thanks for your ideas!


I have had the same situation here. I have 6.3a and have had to pull the power to reset the box daily due to freeze ups. I thought it was a hard drive problem and was going to call for a replacement today. Perhaps I'll wait for 6.3b to arrive and see if that changes anything.

Just curious, if I call and request a replacement under the protection plan, will it be an HR10 or an HR20?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

stroh said:


> ....
> 
> Just curious, if I call and request a replacement under the protection plan, will it be an HR10 or an HR20?


So I'm not alone.

Most likely your replacement will be an HR20. A few folks have reported that they've gotten HR10's as replacements, but that seems to be exception these days.


----------



## stroh (Oct 18, 2004)

Got 6.3b today, we'll see if it makes a difference.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

stroh said:


> Got 6.3b today, we'll see if it makes a difference.


Keep us posted!


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I've had 6.3b since the 13th and had a freeze-up last night. Watching the local news at 10:00 and switching between 2 OTA channels. The system was getting more and more unresponsive to the remove and finally went black and froze up. Pushing the remote buttons would make the LED on the front of the unit blink but nothing would happen, and no response to any of the front buttons. After leaving it for about an hour I pulled the power and rebooted. Seems to be okay now. I haven't really had many problems since I got 6.3b until this. It did seem to have rebooted overnight on the 23rd like it maybe had upgraded but I was already at 6.3b from a forced call 10 days earlier.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

My first reboot since I got the HR10 over a year ago.

Started a PPV movie last night and about 15 min. into the movie click "powering up etc."
Fortunately the movie was an all day ticket so we caught the beginning on the next scheduled viewing.

Like most of you I am getting really agrivated about the audio dropouts primarily on FOX but ocassionally on the others as well. Wish D* would get the update going.

J C


----------



## Poochie (Jun 8, 2004)

Yes, with 6.3a I encountered a black screen and the remote and HR10-250 buttons were unresponsive. I restarted and then panicked because OTA episodes were not appearing in the To Do List or Season Passes. I called DirecTV and they said they were aware of the issue. I asked for a credit and was turned down. Within a few hours the OTA guide data was restored. I live in Los Angeles and still have 6.3a.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I haven't had any problems since receiving 6.3b several days ago. Supposedly DirecTV and Tivo are downloading a fix for the reboot and Guide Data problems starting last night, so hopefully these problems will go away now.


----------

